# case 430 tractor ID and questions



## budvoss (Feb 17, 2011)

I have this older case diesel backhoe that runs rather well and i think its a 430 model. It starts easy and does not require either to start. I developed a problem recently with the engine. Im building pressure in radiator and engine exhaust now has a slight sucking sound threw exhaust pipe. I also have very slight amounts of oil in radiator but no water in engine oil pan.. Im thinking and hoping its a head gasket. Now the problem i have as i do not know if it is the older narrow flange or newer large flange head gasket. I would sure love to know head of time before i tear it down.. 
Soooo does any one know where the 188 diesel engine serial number is on this ol gal








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum, budvoss.

There should be an engine identification tag attached to the engine block on the lower right hand side.


----------



## budvoss (Feb 17, 2011)

EdF said:


> Welcome to the tractor forum, budvoss.
> 
> There should be an engine identification tag attached to the engine block on the lower right hand side.


Is it behind the starter?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

It is below the front end of the starter, just above the oil pan flange. 

There is also a tractor ID tag on the right hand side of the instrument panel.


----------



## budvoss (Feb 17, 2011)

I must have a weird one. the only # i have or can find on engine is a stamped # on right side just below head in middle of block 507T01964.. I have a place to get parts from a real nice guy that is working with me . I just want to know what i have before i tear into it. Oh no tags on instrument panel any where..
thanks all


----------

